# How do I know?



## HappyCsFarm (Jan 9, 2016)

I've been trying to look this up, but I'm hoping for maybe something more specific.

I have three, possibly four, girls waiting to kid. The one that is questionable is who my questions are about.

Garnet is a Pygmy/ND mix. She is 13 months old. She has been exposed to two different males for extended periods of time and I am only sure of noticing her in heat one time...that was a while ago. I realize that belly size isn't always an indicator, but I have noticed some size in her belly region lately. Her utter has plumped up and her teats have grown in size over the last couple of months. Her pooch looks poochy and not at all like my unbred girls. Today she is lying around and just seems a bit different, but no goo. My biggest confusion is 20 days ago we noticed some goo and thought it was time. We isolated her for few days and nothing happened. We put her back with everyone and all was fine until two days ago when we noticed goo again. Now, on one hand I thought this was heat, but on the other her other changes have me so confused. Also, she was not at all interested in the male that was with her. The goo was thick and mucus-y as opposed to the clear stringy goo I've seen with my other girls. It only lasted for a short time on that day but I do notice that her tail is a bit messy with dried goo. I don't know if this is from the other day or more recent. 

I just really don't know what to think, so any advice would be great. Thanks!

Today she is isolating herself and just seems like maybe something is going on (I've only seen labor one other time in a goat so either I'm being sensitive and have no idea what is going on or she's definitely acting like she's in early labor).


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Could have been losing her plug.


----------



## cbrossard (Oct 4, 2014)

Yeah, it sounds like maybe the goo was her mucus plug. They can lose that weeks before kidding, or can lose some of it at different times. Does are all SO different, and can act weird throughout their pregnancy, but I think the things that are the best indicators (in my experience) that labor will be within a day or so is loose/gone ligaments (you can search youtube or this forum for lots of info. on how to check ligaments) and also a long string of goo hanging from their vulva. Good luck!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

They have a discharge a couple of months prior to kidding on and off.
Their udder begins to fill 1 to 1 1/2 months prior. 
Before kidding, the udder usually gets super tight.
So, if she started an udder 2 months ago and it looks really full it may be any time or fill after kidding.

If the goo look like a clear tube like amber color and long, it can be anytime. Did she break her water? Has she tried to push? 
How are her ligs?

Have you taken her temp in case?

Laying around, does she have swollen legs? Pregnancy toxemia or ketosis may be a concern. Giving some calcium drench and karo/molasses may help if that is the issue.

Or she may be in pre-labor. 


Can you get pics of her vulva/ anus area tail up naturally and a side view?

She sounds preggo with her signs, and may be close, but pics may help to determine that. 

Don't keep the pregnant does in with the bucks.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

How are things?


----------

